Ask HN: Do you know of a US news RSS feed with a high signal to noise ratio? - symlinkk
======
mtu
I found that wikipedia current events has a great signal to noise ratio:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)

I used [https://www.to-rss.xyz/wikipedia/current_events/](https://www.to-
rss.xyz/wikipedia/current_events/) to make it a RSS feed.

------
alexmingoia
Financial Times. They offer a customizable RSS feed. Of course it’s a paid
subscription newspaper, but you get what you pay for :)

